# Warn ATV plow



## drysideshooter (Sep 14, 2020)

I have had a Warn front plow on a Outlander 800XT Max for a few years. It works fine around the house, but the winch cable keeps breaking. Not a super tough fix, but annoying. I keep a ratchet strap on the quad so I can hold the blade up to drive the quad into my shop. I talked with the Can Am dealer and they said because of the angle of the cable, breaking is a common occurance.

I'm wondering if switching to a winch rope instead of the regular cable might last longer? Probably not as easy to fix as the cable. Any thoughts or solutions from others that may have experienced this would be appreciated.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

no personal experience, but there a bunch of threads about this.

Here's one....

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/winch-cable-breaking.165363/


----------



## drysideshooter (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the link. I see a lot of folks mention using a boat strap. Not sure how a wider strap would work with the existing pulley's. Will have to see if I can find a picture. I also see that Warn now offers an electric lift for the plows that doesn't utilize the winch.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought kit from Montana Jacks (MJ) that elevates the winch and rotates it so that the cable lifts the blade straight up and down (no angle). Haven't broken the cable yet and it's been in use for 14 winters. Photos from 2010:
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/side-wing-deluxe-model.113942/

Don't know if these are still avaliable but you can check MJ on line. I think it is/was called a winch rotator system.


----------



## drysideshooter (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the information MtnCowboy, I really appreciate it. I got the upgraded metal pulley assembly, and using a strap on the upper part of the cargo rack to anchor the winch cable to it seems to be working much better, and not stressing the cable so much. I'm going to also upgrade to the roller fairlead with the larger bottom roller and see how that works if we get any snow this year.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a roller fairlead, though with the rotator system I'm not sure it's necessary. Rollers may help in your situation and it's less expensive than the rotator system, which, I see, MJ still offers. I'm located on the eastern slope so I don't have to wonder if we'll get snow. The only questions are how much and how wet?


----------

